# Interaktiven Test erstellen, aber wie?



## Paul Kleinhans (20. April 2005)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de User!

Nachdem ich mich seit über 2 Stunden durchs Forum wühle und Google mir meine Frage auch nicht beantworten kann, wende ich mich nun an euch.

*Mein Vorhaben:* Ich möchte einen Online-Test in meine Website einfügen. Dabei gebe ich 3 Antworten vor. 

_________________________________

Beispiel:
Frage 1: Wie schwer sind sie?

Antwort 1: unter 70 Kilo
Antwort 2: 70 - 90 Kilo
Antwort 3: Über 90 Kilo

Zur nächsten Frage
_________________________________

Der Benutzer soll nun seine Antwort mit Hilfe eines Optionsschalters auswählen und auf "nächste Frage" klicken um zur nächsten Frage zu gelangen.
Bei der letzten Frage soll er dann auf die Schaltfläche "Auswerten" klicken, um sein Ergebniss in Form von z.B. "70 Punkte erreicht -  Sie sind Typ 1" zu sehen.

*Frage:* Wie kann ich das am besten realisieren?


*Meine Überlegung:*

<form action="frage2.html" method="post"> 
<input type="radio" name="f" value=3></td>
<input type="radio" name="f" value=1></td>
<input type="radio" name="f" value=2></td>
<input type="image"  src="../../images/naechstefrage.gif" alt="N&auml;chste Frage" width="200" height="25" border=0>                    
</form>
______________________________________________________________

Nur habe ich das Problem, dass der Wert value=3, oder value=2 oder value=1, nicht zur nächsten Frage übergeben wird.

Auch weiss ich nicht. wie ich Die Anweisung schreibe, dass bei zb: 
30 erreichten Punkten die Antwort1 ausgegeben wird,
50 erreichten Punkten die Antwort2 ausgegeben wird, 
70 erreichten Punkten die Antwort3 ausgegeben wird.

Wäre echt nett, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Nikon the Third (20. April 2005)

Ohne PHP schauts mit dieser Möglichkeit schlecht aus.

Eine andere wäre, dass du nicht für jede Frage eine neue Seite lädst, sondern mit JavaScript die Fragen änderst und damit auch Punkte vergibst.

Dazu siehe: http://de.selfhtml.org


----------



## Paul Kleinhans (22. April 2005)

Danke für die Info, Nikon

werde mich mal auf der selfhtml-Seite schlau machen.


----------

